# Mickey lickey Wickey...Whatever his name was.



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I have just finished going back and rereading most of lickey lickey, likit, mickey lickey's posts or whatever the heck his name was, and I really got a good laugh at allmost all of them. Knowing what I know now about that sorry sucker his posts really are quite funny. Some of the not so angry responses to him are hilarious, shoot even some of the angry ones were funny.

What a serious idiot.

DM


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's best to keep things like that to yourself. No point announcing them to the world. 

Myself, I've noticed that the smartest people agree with me


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree with you . . . . . . . . . . .:beercheeri feel smarter already)


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, I could have given him the benefit of the doubt about all of his self proclaimed expertness scratch ) but it was how he always seemed to get a dig in at the end of his post that tripped my wire. What a meat head to suggest you have your kids live with relatives for a year so you could live cheap. Then there was his obvious fear of hogs running free......


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

he wasn't any smarter when he used the handle 'Francon' either


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

oldvet said:


> Knowing what I know now about that sorry sucker his posts really are quite funny.
> DM


So, let us in on the secret. What is it that you know now about him? I only remember seeing one post by someone calling themselves lickit (and can I say what a crass handle that is), and am curious to know what other hijinks he's been up to.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

looks like I missed the show. Who was this guy? i need a laugh.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> So, let us in on the secret. What is it that you know now about him? I only remember seeing one post by someone calling themselves lickit (and can I say what a crass handle that is), and am curious to know what other hijinks he's been up to.


Go back and read some of his responses to some our posts and you will get the picture very quickly.
He came across as all knowing and seeing and totally full of BS.
He managed to insult some of us with almost every post. He was a serious troll and he finally hit the right button with me and I let him have it (in a fairly light way), I didn't tell him what I actually wanted to say to him or it would have probably gotten me kicked off of here, and so that is basicaly what happened.

DM


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

oldsoldier said:


> looks like I missed the show. Who was this guy? i need a laugh.


He was using likit, I think that was what it was.

DM


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

After I posted my query, I went back and looked up the old posts. I noticed that he was very...definite...in his replies, and reading all his posts one after the other, he was also rather inconsistent. He railed against land ownership, but advocated storing 50 lbs of paraffin? If you don't have a fixed address, where exactly are you going to store that?

Whatever. I just figured he was a candidate for the special Special Olympics (I want to differentiate, don't want to insult the Special Olympics) and left his posts where they lay.

I'm guessing this was the Troll you were apologizing for blasting? If so, fuhgeddaboutit. 

His membership status says ex-communicated. Was he really booted?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Ezmerelda said:


> Was he really booted?


Affirmative. :nuts:

I'm going to make a post in the thread we started the first time he was here under a different name; just to bring it back to the top. We had a lot of fun with that one. I'm also going to lock it so we won't be wasting time dwelling on it. It will be for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Must have really chapped your hide if you are still talking about the troll. He's gone. (For now) Let us all move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> Must have really chapped your hide if you are still talking about the troll. He's gone. (For now) Let us all move on to bigger and better things.


Oh OK you got me, I will speak of him no more. Well I practially promise I won't.

It will be nice getting back to learning, sharing and laughing again.

Even tho I have a totally rotten sense of humor , I do laugh on ocassion. 

Hey folks do you think she bought the no sense of humor thing? Naw I betcha she didn't. No respect! That's it I'm outta here.:surrender:

DM


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

From someone who's 77 year old BIL is in Texas right now trucking, and has been trucking most of his life; from someone who's dh has owned a truck, driven it, and had others drive it; and from someone who's been on the receiving end of the bureaucratic S**t from the state and federal govt. and DOT, he's an idiot.
Don't waste time with this JA...but I didn't realize he was Frankon...another one to ignore--thanks.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Some people are smart and many more think that they are smart.....me? I'd better shut up


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Affirmative. :nuts:
> 
> I'm going to make a post in the thread we started the first time he was here under a different name; just to bring it back to the top.


Don't you have something in your forum terms that say multiple ID's is not allowed (and when found, subject to immediate ban)?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

There was a nit wit on some other forums back a few years ago who went by the name "Gunkid". At the time, this dope advocated having a "tactical wheelbarrow" for your bug out applications. I heard that he got himself in trouble with the feds by having unregistered silencers and spent a little time in "barbed wire city".

The manner in which this other "person" crafted his posts and the arrogance displayed was right on par with this Gunkid idgit. Made me think they might have been one and the same.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> His membership status says ex-communicated. Was he really booted?


Darn, and I was all ready with a response to whatever Lickees response would be when I told him how young he must be, and ill-mannered.  I hoped to say something about those who like the top (above ground, I mean) and those who get in their hole....

I guess you saved me from my ungracious post!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> There was a nit wit on some other forums back a few years ago who went by the name "Gunkid". At the time, this dope advocated having a "tactical wheelbarrow" for your bug out applications. I heard that he got himself in trouble with the feds by having unregistered silencers and spent a little time in "barbed wire city".
> 
> The manner in which this other "person" crafted his posts and the arrogance displayed was right on par with this Gunkid idgit. Made me think they might have been one and the same.


I missed this guy as well .. too bad, I really like to string people along.

Still, I have to admit I am curious about tactical wheelbarrows!






Oh, is this GunKid? Sounds like this guy is a professional joker to me!

http://ingunowners.com/forums/general_firearms_discussion/4651-gunkid_gecko45_mall_ninjas_and_the_tactical_wheelbarrow.html


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

So, what you are telling me is that Francon, came back as Lickit. That is some spooky stuff. The zombies are coming back to haunt us.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> I missed this guy as well .. too bad, I really like to string people along.
> 
> Still, I have to admit I am curious about tactical wheelbarrows!
> 
> ...


Can you say MORON, I knew that you could. If that idiot hadn't hosed a perfectly good mower, I might have gotten a chuckle out of it....NOT! :nuts:

DM


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

bczoom said:


> Don't you have something in your forum terms that say multiple ID's is not allowed (and when found, subject to immediate ban)?


When I first read his posts, I thought "this writing style is familiar". After reading 4-5 I began to suspect it was Francon reborn. Then TheBlob pointed out a post that confirmed it for me so I showed him the door.  I don't think he was here more than a few hours.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

And it figures that I didn't get to grab a stick and get in a few pokes/jabs! :club: Next time someone call me okay? :lolsmash:


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

OH, boy. Ant has given me a headache. I need to go lay down. :sssh:


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> OH, boy. Ant has given me a headache. I need to go lay down. :sssh:


What'd I do?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

That Mall Ninja stuff is hilarious!


----------

